# Help with blocking P2P



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

I've been humming over where the most appropriate place to ask this is so mods if it's in the wrong place please move it (though you probably will anyway) :smile: 

I'm trying to prevent our students from running your typical torrent, or limewire _or whatever program it is these days_ from being used. Sadly the "we're an open network because.... now please don't abuse it" speech no longer works :sigh: 

Since I'm unable to take away administrative/application install privileges (it's a teaching network separate from the main campus one) I'm a bit short of ideas as to what can be done (teachers have been asked to keep an eye on things but students can be incredibly clever when they want to be)

Using IPCops BOT plugin I've managed to block every single outgoing port that isn't being used which helps but other than that I'm at a bit of a loss as to what else I can do. Does anybody have any suggestions :smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the easiest way would be to monitor your network's firewall logs to see which P2P programs are being used, then set the firewall to block them.

Another option, which offers more customisable filters, is Watchdog 2. Or you could try a hardware solution that's popular with schools and colleges, CopySense Network Appliance.


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers,

I'll look into CopySense and see whether it's (or something similar) is available in little ol NZ :smile:

I've done a search as well and found an addon for IPcop called L7Blocker which I'll keep an eye on as well (it won't install on the latest incarnation of IPCop)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are many network appliances that will allow you control of every port, as well as monitor bandwidth consumption. Perhaps you need to consider a hardware purchase?


----------

